

Ask HN: Is it okay to accept multiple offers and continue to look for work? - rroy1590

I'm currently in my senior year of college. I have offers from two companies that have a deadline for decision coming up, and another possible interview.<p>Both of these jobs have "At will" clauses so I was wondering if I could, and should, accept both offers and continue to interview and decide in a few months once I have a better idea of what the best job is, rather than deciding the next few years of my life in the next two weeks.<p>Thanks.
======
briandoll
The way I read this, I would rephrase your question as "Is it OK for my first
venture into the working world to be that of burned bridges and distrust". So,
no, I don't think it's OK.

It takes a lot of emotional energy on both sides of the table during the
hiring process. If a job isn't grabbing you to the point of wanting to sign
right away, than tell them so. Tell them you're exploring your options and you
can't sign right now. They'll probably move on, but perhaps something will
open up with them again down the road.

It sounds like you're not hurting for offers. I wouldn't start off by pissing
people off.

------
brk
NO.

This is very very bad form. People WILL remember you for this, and not in a
good way.

A few things to consider... At this stage of your career it's not critically
important that you work for any specific company. Having a job and getting
some general experience in a level 0 position is going to be pretty much the
same any place you go (unless you are maybe comparing a position at Facebook
to a position at Coders, Inc., but it doesn't sound like that is the case).

You will more than likely get some experience, figure out what you want to
concentrate on in your career, and then go that route in a year or three.

Pick a job offer. Turn down the other one gracefully. Tell the hiring manager
of the job you decline that you'd like to keep in touch with them (and do so).

------
NumberFiveAlive
While what you describe is a common enough practice, you definitely have to
worry about closing future doors. I'd pick a place and go with it. You can
always make a change in a year or so if it's not working out _without_ burning
bridges and call it a learning experience.

